# vetrics free july download....pineapple fruit server



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

pineapple fruit server

easy to do ,takes about 35 min I used black cherry


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow Stan I like that.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, Stan. I like it.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

What finishes, besides mineral oil, are food safe?

Sweet and simple - I like that!

HJ


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I use mineral oil as its easy to get ,but the box stores have a cutting board oil and its expensive
Most women have mineral oil in with there make up stuff
I use it all the time on cutting boards as its safe safe


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

woodman12 said:


> I
> Most women have mineral oil in with there make up stuff


You can find just about any substance known to man in there.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Aren't all finishes today mandated to be "food safe"? I'm thinking poly. If you use mineral oil, cutting board oil, or salad bowel finish, do you have to coat it with anything or just use the finish and that's it?

HJ


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The oil finishes are the finish, you just have to reapply regularly.

There are lots of articles on the web about how all finishes are food safe after they have properly cured.

You can read a decent one at this website: Is Your Finish Food Safe

Food-Safe Finishes - Fine Woodworking Article

good one for toys


----------

